# Yet another storage thread



## Drizzt321 (Sep 13, 2013)

So, I'll be the guy to start another one of these threads. Storage. Specifically lenses, bodies, and accessories (hoods, batteries, chargers, cables, speedlites, etc). I don't really need any of the awesome Pelican or similar cases. This is going to be for at home, something to keep them organized and in one 'spot' so I don't have to go searching through 3 different bags in different spots only to find that I left them in that other bag I forgot I had put under the desk.

So, for fairly non-portable storage that can help keep things together and organized, what do people suggest? Preferably not too expensive, but I'm not afraid to spend a bit of money to get something good quality.


----------



## niteclicks (Sep 13, 2013)

I have seen somewhere someone that used one of those shoe organizers that hang on the back of a door. It looked like a pretty neat idea.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Sep 13, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> So, I'll be the guy to start another one of these threads. Storage. Specifically lenses, bodies, and accessories (hoods, batteries, chargers, cables, speedlites, etc). I don't really need any of the awesome Pelican or similar cases. This is going to be for at home, something to keep them organized and in one 'spot' so I don't have to go searching through 3 different bags in different spots only to find that I left them in that other bag I forgot I had put under the desk.
> 
> So, for fairly non-portable storage that can help keep things together and organized, what do people suggest? Preferably not too expensive, but I'm not afraid to spend a bit of money to get something good quality.



I actually use the Pelican 1510, I paid about $200 for it. For that that does not fit, I just use an extra shelf in my lilen closet.


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 13, 2013)

I use a Pelican case for some of my stuff, and keep the rest in marked plastic bins. But a cabinet with multiple drawers would work well; here are some examples from IKEA:

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/10711/


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmmm....yea, I guess it's partially I have a small space with practically no storage combined with needing some kind of container just to organize it. A simple set of decent shelves/bins that'll let me keep it all together is probably just what I need. Now to clean out and re-organize my closet...


----------



## RGF (Sep 17, 2013)

I keep lens and bodies on 1 book case shelf and accessories on another.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2013)

Gun safe with fire protection?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2013)

There are simple low cost roll around storage cases sold on ebay. I bought one, but it was only suitable for storage, and I wanted something that I could use to haul a lot of gear around.

I don't know if it would fit your gear, but they do hold a lot. The price has doubled since I bought mine a few years back. I sold it and bought a Pelican bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Square-Perfect-Rolling-Camera-Case-Backpack-for-Digital-Photo-and-Video-Cameras-/310474090453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4849b2a7d5


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 17, 2013)

I use a combination of shelves and cases. I like using Gura Gear's Et Cetera cases for flashes and accessories. Lenses and camera split between a large camera bag and shelves within an armoir.

And yes, I am thinking about getting a gun safe down the road. Something heavy and bolted to the concrete floor.


----------



## Zv (Sep 17, 2013)

I live in an eathquake zone so shelves are out of the question. My camera and lenses are split between 2 camera bags. I like to keep all my speedlites and lighting gear in a bookcase though for quick access. It's all in one corner of the living room. I do wish I could have everything in one giant cabinet or something with drawers but the bags are good for quick exits. Just grab and go.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

With 4 large shelves in my cupboard occupied by 4 mid sized camera bags and a bunch of holsters, small bags, hoods, speedlites etc etc, (plus foldable reflectors, chroma key backdrops, half a dozen tripods, light stands and a Konovo slider hiding behind my kids beds or in the corner hiding behind some plants of 3 different rooms etc) I am still struggling to keep everything neat and tidy (I also have two drawers full of batteries, chargers, cables etc ... sometimes I buy something I see/like only to go home and find out that I already have at least 1 or more of the same stuff), ... the situation is so bad that the wife already threatened that if any of my camera gear so much as peeks out of my current messy setup, she will get rid of it.  ... so I am as eager (if not more) as you to find a solution to the dreaded storage woes.


----------

